

Ask HN: What happens to the Newsstand apps? - rememberlenny

After the News app, what happens to the apps that lived in Newsstand?
======
omarforgotpwd
If you're upgrading, they turn into a regular folder, called "Newsstand". You
can just drag apps out of the folder if you like. For new iPhones there's no
Newsstand at all.

~~~
rememberlenny
Thanks. This is exactly what I was wondering.

------
jmalicki
context to understand wtf you're asking?

